# Cool Sound FX Using Neverwinter Nights PC Game.



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Cool tip. That game is immense and intense. I've played it and beaten it, but never attempted making a module. Just not enough hours in the day.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

It only took me about an hour to set up my soundscape. most of the time spent was just going through all the sounds.

I auditioned the sounds using two sets of computer speakers set around me at four corners. Then I just painted sounds in the virtual area in respect to where the coresponding prop would be in the yard. For example,my witch and culdron prop is set forward and to the left as you walk up the sidewalk. So in my virtual sound room I placed camp fire and bubbling sounds just front and left of the start point where the game character stands. It takes a little tweaking once you get it set up. you will have to drag sounds around the room a little to get the sound to appear to come from the right spot.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

This is exactly what i need! I love the sfx in this game but am not a techie nor a gamer...i do however, live with 3 game fanatics who might be willing to help me with this. Thank you!

Happy Haunting -- Tina


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Holy crap that's a brilliant idea! I have that game (never beat it... maybe this winter I'll go back to it). I toyed around with the module creator before and it does have a pretty extensive amount of sounds to play around with.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Is that the first one that has this option?


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey thats a great idea! Never thought about actually using games to do the sounds. I used to play that game and thought it had some great stuff in it! Thanks for the tip I may end up using my Alice game for additional sounds for my party.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

Bringjoy,

You don't need to be a techno wizard to do this ,it is so easy. Point and click all the way.
The stuff sounds great in stereo. and WOW in 4 speaker surround. If you computer has a sound card up to the task, do it and spread the word  If you have the game load it up open the toolset and give it a shot. you will have one creepy sounding house.

Deathtouch.

I'm not really sure how many games give you this much control over....everything in the game. The New DOOMIII might? I don't have it so have no clue. Unreal has a game editor but never messed with it. I know there are some out there. some older dos games have huge wav file folders. Dragon Lore was one. crappy game ton of sounds. I still have it around here somewhere.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I have doom 3, I don't remember seeing anything like that. As you can see, I am big into games.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

You know, I have pain killer, I bet that one has some killer audio. I don't know if you know that one. If not, check it out on the web. Anyway, I could capture the audio on my computer and use it in my haunt. I like that idea.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Mmmm Doom 3... *drools*


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

DoomIII I played the demo. that is one killer creepy game. My computer is now a littlle outdated to play it with smooth high end graphics. The story would make for a badA$$ haunt. 

Warcraft 3 has a game editor not sure what sound options are there.
Resident Evil would have some cool sounds to swipe.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

If you guys/gals try this,please post and let me know how it works out for you. I'll be happy to help with any questions you might have.My knowledge is limited but I will share what I've got.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

*HERE IS A SAMPLE OF THE NEVER WINTER NIGHTS SOUND SCAPE.*
Neverwinter Nights sound sample.

a five minute MP3 loop in stereo. 3D sound is much better but I don't know how to record it yet.

let me know what ya think.  




Heres one for you haunters that like to do the strings hanging down in a dark hallway.
*house-of-flies*

Idealy the left speaker should be at the far end of the hallway facing the entrance or above the area with the strings and the right speaker should be placed near the entrance facing down the hall. 

Enjoy... 
John


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Also Dungeon Keeper 2 has some great sounds for Halloween. I ripped the cd and put it on my computer. Goes great with the screen saver too.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

I'll have to dig Dungeon Keeper 2 out of the archives. I have and old DOS game Dragon Lore that had A bunch of SND. Files. Im not sure if goldwave reads those or not. But I will look into it. 

Thanks for the heads up Shadojack.


----------



## Eon (Jul 16, 2006)

Interesting idea, using NW Nights for sound effects. We are planning our first Halloween party this year, and I plan to have some spooky sounds playing in the den. The Challenge: playing NWN sound output from my PC (updstairs) through my surround sound amp (downstairs). I do have a wi-fi network and a modded xbox (which I never use) in the den area. Any suggestions on the best way to play the audio from my PC through the xbox via wi-fi? I will continue to research this through the web, but if any of you have accomplished this, I'd appreciate any tips you can share.

Alternatively, does anyone know of a way to record 3D sound from NWN which I can save to a file that I could loop via a media player on the xbox. This would work too.

I have the HD connector for the xbox, which has an optical audio out jack, so I can take advantage of the 5.1 audio output from the xbox.


----------

